# Keto diet help



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys, I'll be starting Keto this weekend, just looking for some advice from people that have done it before.

What's a reasonable food diary while on the plan? I've had a look about and have some ideas, just wanted to see them all together in one topic though 

Thanks!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm currently on it, and going well so far. I couldnt tell you a daily diary 'cos i change an awful lot. But I do eat a lot of cheese, full fat mayo, nuts, olive oill on a lot of things Im cooking, also corned beef is good. Or mix it up a bit if need be, to get my protein aswelll sometimes ill have some chicken with a lot of cheese (or tuna, wierd i know) but yeah, just try to be quite creative. And perhaps search "high fat low carb food" on google mate, if you haven't allready.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

What have you got so far......

Do share, looking to start keto, CKD for 8 weeks, see what it does.

Ive done a meal plan for 1 day so far....looks cra p


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

heres my keto diet mate:


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Heres another day....

2 days done so far


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Plans are looking good, I'll get my draft one up tomorrow then I'll get it amended by the time I start


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Malibu said:


> heres my keto diet mate:


Looks awful like mine, but its the figures that count i suppose!

Ive not done this before, so i am absolutely by no means an expert, but i thing the 200ml of fruit juice might be a waste of carbs? Maybe would be more beneficial adding in 20g of carbs from veg tha juice?

Anyone know if it works out better to cut the carbs down even further than the recommended 30g limit....im thinking i can keep carbs under 10g everyday, with all 10g just being from veg


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

My calorie requirement is 2950 cals per day, but im going for 2000 to 2200, which according to the spreadsheets should enable me to get 1.6 to 1.75lb of weight losss per week. Hopefully with CKD, 90% of that should be fat.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

gaz_0001 said:


> Looks awful like mine, but its the figures that count i suppose!
> 
> Ive not done this before, so i am absolutely by no means an expert, but i thing the 200ml of fruit juice might be a waste of carbs? Maybe would be more beneficial adding in 20g of carbs from veg tha juice?


yeah forget the fruit juice, since you dont need carbs pwo when cutting, i hate veg makes me sick


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

While your plans will be helpful to the OP for some meal ideas, none of them are balanced enough in order for fat loss to be at it's most effective. It's not just enough for the daily macros to be overall correct, each meal should also be in the correct 70/30 ratio to maintain a steady state and avoid yo-yoing in and out of ketosis at various points of the day.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

at a state of 70/30 youd lose alot of muscle, since they wont get enuff protien


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

At 182lb body weight, for a diet of 2200 cals per day, with 1gram per lb of bodyweight of protein i get:

Fat: 1408 cals, 156g, 64%

Protein: 726 cals, 182g, 33%

Carbs: 66 cals, 17g, 3%

Am i missing something?

I done my calcs from Lyle somethings Keto book

Ive not looked into getting a perfect % ratio per meal.....how important is this? This makes the diet a lot more difficult than i 1st thought. (I havent read the whole Keto book yet, i just read the juicy bits)


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

You only need 1g of protein per lb of LBM in order to maintain the muscle. Admittedly, I do increase this to 1.25g per lb of LBM, just to be sure. Don't forget that too much protein will stop you from going into ketosis and push you into glucogenesis, where your body will be breaking down protein i.e muscle to fuel itself. Not good.

The higher the fat %, the quicker you pass through the glucogenesis phase and into ketosis and begin to use fat as a fuel, preserving your muscle. Slowing that metabolic changeover in anyway is a bad idea.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Malibu said:


> at a state of 70/30 youd lose alot of muscle, since they wont get enuff protien


keto is protein sparring so you wont lose too much muscle


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thatcca said:


> You only need 1g of protein per lb of LBM in order to maintain the muscle. Admittedly, I do increase this to 1.25g per lb of LBM, just to be sure. Don't forget that too much protein will stop you from going into ketosis and push you into glucogenesis, where your body will be breaking down protein i.e muscle to fuel itself. Not good.
> 
> The higher the fat %, the quicker you pass through the glucogenesis phase and into ketosis and begin to use fat as a fuel, preserving your muscle. Slowing that metabolic changeover in anyway is a bad idea.


Your going to have to clarify what you mean. I cant make any sense of the maths with your quoted figures.

Based on myself. You quote 70% Fat, 30% Protein....lets say 0% carbs to make it simple.

2200 calories

182lb

1.25g per lb of lbm.

Protein has to be: 227.5g

Fat would then have to be 144g

which puts it at 59%/41%, not the 70/30.....

even at 70/30, with no carbs, protein would be at 165g putting it under the 1g per lb limit.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Is your total body weight 182lb ?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

To make things much easier for yourself when building up your meals, each meal should contain the same amount of fat and protein in grams. This will balance each meal without you having to worry about all the maths.

Here is a copy of one of my meal plans to demonstrate:


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Lot's of people do, myself included. But your response bears no relation to the quote above it. I was referring to the fact that some of the meals on the plans posted were nearly all protein with little fat, which would push you out of ketosis. Nothing to do with putting muscle on.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, I'll be drawing up a plan tonight


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I highly recommend that you get yourself a fibre supplement as well mate, as CKD will block you right up. Psyllium Husks are ideal but any fibre supp will do really.

A good A-Z multi vit also.

And some fat burners.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

can you eat mayonnaise with Keito diet?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

yes if ur total carbs are under 30g/day


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Like lxm says, but avoid the low fat stuff, they lower the fat content by increasing the carb content. My mate uses mayo instead of EVOO, as he can't stand drinking EVOO from the spoon.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good fat burner to complement this diet? Price isn't too much of an issue..


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

EC stack. But if you haven't gone that far before, just try one of the over the counter ones like Thermobol and progress from there.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Is the T6 any good? I've read a couple of reviews and it seems very good, I don't know if it's a bit extreme for a first time though?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never used T6 so couldn't comment on them personally but all stimulants effect people differently. I can happily handle three EC stacks per day, others can't. It all depends upon your tolerance.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, I'll order some T6 and see how it goes. Good reviews and a reasonable price so I may as well!

Thanks for the help bro!


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

No worries. For future reference, have a research for a brand called Kaizen. From Canada.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Just had a look, it looks good..

I'll probably give that a try after the T6...


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Just a quick update:

I'm currently on my third day of Keto and to be honest, it's not as difficult as I was expecting!

I feel more healthy and everyone has said that I look slightly slimmer 

Haven't noticed any muscle depletion which is what I wanted!

All in all it seems to be a good diet, I'll update in a few days with more progress!


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Probably just water weight at this early stage mate, but it's still a confidence booster and helps to spur you on when people say things like that.

Are you doing the recommended 2 week induction period or just going straight into the weekly cycle ?


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

I had to come off the Keto the other week as I started getting pretty intense migraines like I used to years ago.

They've finished now though, so I'll hopefully get back on the diet next week.

Fortunately, I've managed to keep the majority of the weight off, and I've been training pretty hard every day, so still seem to be toning up fairly well


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Was thinking of giving this keto a try myself but I think id end up making a cnut of it to be honest plus I still like a night out every other saturday so that would screw it up anyway


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Try Timed Carbs or Carb Cycling then Dizzee!. They are less strict, but it's still a case of you get out, what effort you put in, but to be fair, if you are eating well and clean for 5/6 days a week you can still look in excellent condition.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I was looking at the timed carbs actually mate

What i understand of it is that you only eat carbs first thing in the morning to fuel your day then PWO to help recover? have i got the right end of the stick here?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah. Breakfast, Pre workout and Post workout.

I'm just about to post up an excel help sheet about Carb Cycling actually, as I've just moved from CKD to Carb Cycling for the winter.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> Yeah. Breakfast, Pre workout and Post workout.
> 
> I'm just about to post up an excel help sheet about Carb Cycling actually, as I've just moved from CKD to Carb Cycling for the winter.


Are you bulking or cutting mate?

Only thing im unsure about is how much carbs to eat at these times


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going for muscle gain mate.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont get how timed carbs works for muscle gain im under the impression you need a fair bit of carbs in your diet to gain mass!

Im trying to drop bodyfat at the moment


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Give me 5mins and I'll link you to my post with the excel help sheet and related articles to help you get your head around the idea and numbers involved.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i thought timed carbs was only carbs post work out in a shake and then in a meal, then sat and sunday normal 40/40/20.... this is what i have been doing and its seems to be working well. dropped 3kg in 2 weeks, and was already dietining before that so no water lost in the 3kg. total lost for the past 6 weeks is now at around 8kg


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzee! it's up on the boards now mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/152671-carb-cycling-excel-help-sheet.html#post2549471


----------

